# 19 Dec Venice Trip



## FishingWeather (Sep 26, 2008)

Full


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

let me know if anyone backs out o got a trip out of venice on the 20th


----------



## FishingWeather (Sep 26, 2008)

Results

























Great day!


----------

